# Ariens snowblower leaking oil after tipping over on its side



## nocluenewb (Oct 19, 2020)

Hello all. I don't really know much about blower engines. I was making sure that mine is ready and able to work when it tipped over on it's left side (don't ask how). When I set it back upright I noticed oil on the tire and looked closer and it was spewing out of a black tube. From searching on the internet I think it's the breather tube. I can't find a great part diagram that gives me a good confirmation that it is indeed what I'm looking at. I replaced the oil and it doesn't seem to be leaking anymore. 

My question is, is this something I should be worried about? I initially thought that maybe something got dislodged and I need to reconnect the hose but I can't seem to find anything that fell off of the blower or where the hose would get attached to. Am I just not seeing it or is the leak simply the result of it tipping over? I'll attach a pic to show what I'm talking about.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

We see this a lot, and it's normal. The engine's breather system is designed to allow the air out of the crankcase (remember, an engine is a pump), and not back in. There's a breather plate/reed valve in the silver cover with the big "A" on it in your first pic. By tipping it, oil went where it doesn't belong.

You need to check things out, and get the oil from where it doesn't belong.

Oil may now be in the carburetor bowl, find out by loosening the drain screw on the carb. bowl, it the screw at an angle, NOT the one on the very bottom. Not common, but can happen.
Oil may be in the cylinder, find out by removing the spark plug, PLACING a rag over the plug boss (hole), grounding the plug lead (or ensure ign. switch is off) and pulling the engine over. Often we'll have to spray some brake cleaner in the cylinder, pull it over, repeat (with more rags over the boss).
The spark plug may need to be cleaned or replaced from oil fouling.
Of course, top-up the oil as necessary.

Finally, some brake clean sprayed into the intake may be (initially) necessary to get it started. IMPORTANT: It's probably going to smoke like a banshee for awhile, get it away from the house, perhaps near your evil neighbor's window.


----------



## nocluenewb (Oct 19, 2020)

paulr44 said:


> We see this a lot, and it's normal. The engine's breather system is designed to allow the air out of the crankcase (remember, an engine is a pump), and not back in. There's a breather plate/reed valve in the silver cover with the big "A" on it in your first pic. By tipping it, oil went where it doesn't belong.
> 
> You need to check things out, and get the oil from where it doesn't belong.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!! Once I got it upright, it started like a champ with no smoke. But I'll take your advice and make sure everything else looks good. Funny thing is, I bought a top of the line Ariens blower (consumer level) and I didn't even use it last year as we didn't get enough snow to bring it out. Now they're forecasting another mild winter and I probably won't need it again this year. At least I'll know I'm ready if it's needed. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

nocluenewb said:


> Thank you so much!! Once I got it upright, it started like a champ with no smoke. But I'll take your advice and make sure everything else looks good. Funny thing is, I bought a top of the line Ariens blower (consumer level) and I didn't even use it last year as we didn't get enough snow to bring it out. Now they're forecasting another mild winter and I probably won't need it again this year. At least I'll know I'm ready if it's needed. Thanks again for your help.


You got lucky, go buy a lottery ticket!


----------

